# Best way to mount controller?



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

We do offer customized mount plates, and also offer controller plates where the UVW wires pass through the plate, like the attached photo in a Speedster. For chill plates with bottom fed ports, you can pass them through the controller plate as well, or use the EV West plate with side ports. 

(please ignore the charge wires in the shot)


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Did you see how I hung mine?


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Ivansgarage said:


> Did you see how I hung mine?


http://ivanbennett.com/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=17.0;attach=339;image

How does this attach to the firewall? How is it working? Do you use the liquid cooling chill plate?


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

.








.
Here is a controller in the gas tank









The firewall is re arranged to accept two recessed 1238/9 controllers.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I like to stand there in front of the engine compartment for hours and plot where stuff goes. It probably seems simple to somebody who has never done a conversion, but I know exactly what you are going through. it takes a lot of dreaming, plotting, research, planning, and time to come up with something that sounds so easy, but it is not. It is handy to have a list of everything that will be in the engine bay to refer to, and I will often hold the chill plate in different spots since the controller is heavy. Best of luck finding a good spot.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Caps18 said:


> http://ivanbennett.com/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=17.0;attach=339;image
> 
> How does this attach to the firewall? How is it working? Do you use the liquid cooling chill plate?


I attached a 2x2 alum angle to the front drip edge and then hinged
a aluminum plate. I can pick up the controller and hide all my wiring
behind the controller plate, inbetween the controller and fire wall.

Yes there is a water plate on the controller..

There is a lot of pics on the forum.

Ivan


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I found that the controller will fit above the anti-freeze resvoir pretty well. There are small bolt holes already I the plastic for a simple sheet of metal to bolt everything together. 

Now, how hot does this 'cooling' plate get? There wouldn't be much of an air gap in this configuration. The three phase wires would be a little longer, but I wouldn't need to worry about the heat coming off the motor.

Any reason this wouldn't work?


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

The controller has been mounted!

I did a little work on mounting it to the firewall over the past two Sundays. I went with mounting it where I did so the three phase wires are shorter and more direct.

I used a 2" square aluminum tube with three 1/2" grade 9 bolts to mount it to the firewall. And two 1/2" bolts to mount the cooling plate to the tube.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Caps18 said:


> The controller has been mounted!
> 
> I did a little work on mounting it to the firewall over the past two Sundays. I went with mounting it where I did so the three phase wires are shorter and more direct.
> 
> I used a 2" square aluminum tube with three 1/2" grade 9 bolts to mount it to the firewall. And two 1/2" bolts to mount the cooling plate to the tube.


Pics Please


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is where it stands now.


----------

